# (TNT) Foolproof Standing Rib Roast by Paula Dean



## DoubleBubba

1 5lb standing rib roast
1 tablespoon House Seasoning, recipe follows


Allow roast to stand at room temperature for at least 1 hours.

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Rub with House Seasoning; place roast on a rack in the pan with rib side down and fatty side up.  Roast for 1 hour.  Turn off oven.  Leave roast in oven but DO NOT open oven door for 3 hours.  About 30 - 40 minutes before serving time, turn oven to 375 degrees F and reheat the roast.  Important: Do Not remove roast or re-open the oven door from time roast is put in until ready to serve. 

( I needed my oven, so after turning my oven too 375 and reheating for 35 minutes, I removed the roast to rest, covered with foil for about 40 minutes while the rest of my meal cooked in the oven)

House Seasoning:

1 cup salt ( I used Kosher)
1/4 cup black pepper ( I used fresh ground)
1/4 cup garlic powder

Mix ingredients together and store in an airtight container for up to 6 months.


----------



## Sage

Hi DoubleBubba,
This is a great recipe I still use to make my Prime Rib with only salt and pepper. I found this  in a Peg Bracken "I Hate to Cook" book back in the 70's. You can leave your roast in the oven all afternoon and and works as long as you leave that oven door closed, but I see you conquered that situation.When my boys were growing up I would tape the oven door to make sure they didn't touch it.


----------



## kitchenelf

And this will come out rare?  Thanks for the recipe Bubba!!


----------



## DoubleBubba

Yes, real rare.  The ends turned out medium rare, which is the way my husband likes it, but I like it still moving, lol!!!  Also, I didn't cook a 5lb roast, mine was 6.5 lbs so this also will make a difference.  You could adjust the times accordingly when you want it a little more done.  A temperture probe would help.  I have one that you can put into the roast and set the temp you want the roast to attain and a beep lets you know that it has arrived at the chosen temperature.  I'm called the gadget guru at my house!


----------



## kitchenelf

I too like mine mooing and still at the point where if need be it could be revived  :roll: 

Thanks.


----------



## BubbaGourmet

Elf;
   Just do what I do...scare the cow past the grill!


----------



## carnivore

i'm learning some great new phrases here, Kelf & BubbaG!


----------

